# Umbilical Stump



## EARREYGUE (Oct 30, 2008)

I wanted to get others thoughts on how to code for a diagnosis of Retained Umbilical Stump. The doctor says nothing is wrong it just hasent come off.Any ideas?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Nov 5, 2008)

I was able to talk to our compliance dept. and they said we should use 789.9. So if anyone ever gets this. thats what was suggested


----------



## maysons1703 (Nov 5, 2008)

What is the reason for visit? Is it a well baby check (v20.2)? Is it aftercare (v58.77)?


----------

